# Rookie Question



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dumb rookie question:

IF you are loading for a specific rifle, can you set bullets a bit longer than the overall cart. legnth listed in the manual. I was talking to a guy yesterday, he seats his bullets waayy long than chambers the round and uses the rifling marks to see where to seat the bullet. Seems to me this would cause an long cartridge??

Any body heard of this???


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Long rounds*

Yes, its a pretty common practice among some target shooters. Chanber a cartridge with the bullet seated loosely in the case neck (and no powder nor primer) and close the action. The start of the rifling will seat the bullets. This is useful only if your rifle in question is not freebored.

Also note if the cartridge length will function through the action if the rifle is a magazine rifle.

The purpose is to minimize bullet "jump." Work up your load carefully as this will affect chamber pressure.

Rifle shooters can give you more detailed advice.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And please don't begin your post with "Dumb rookie question."

At some time or another, the most learned head on this forum knew exactly nothing about the shooting/loading/collecting/hunting game. He got learned by asking and seeking. No one with any kind of upbringing will ridicule at all. Avoid those that do.


Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Bob


----------

